
Show HN: An app to solve patient backlog problem - priyank1
http://patientbacklog.in/#/
======
priyank1
We are at MVP stage so would love to get feedback.

There is huge patient backlog problem in developing countries with pretty bad
doctor to patient rations. We want to explore if this is an interesting
problem to solve and would users really use our service. Please share what do
you think.

Thanks.

~~~
brudgers
_would users really use our service._

Who are your users? Are they on Hacker News? If not, where are they? How can
they be reached?

Good luck.

~~~
priyank1
Our users are doctors. I don't think they would be on hacker news. The other
two questions i need to think about. Thanks for commenting. :-)

